# Replace Wimpy Horn w/Nautilus Air ??



## weightdn (Oct 24, 2011)

...so I went looking for the horn this past long weekend and am reasonably certain it is in the driver's side front corner but I never did actually touch or see it. Is this another of those 'remove the front bumper' projects or is there another (i.e., easier) way to get at the stock horn?

Mike


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

easiest way to get at it is removing the bumper, and it's really not hard. Just make sure you have someone to help you hold it up when removing it or keep the two bolts that are under the hood in place to hold the bumper for you while you remove everything else. I'll see if I can make a video for you tomorrow, it should be up tomorrow night. (eastern us time)


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

Remove the bumper it will make your life easier. Also if you look at the video that boats posted when installing his headlights you'll see the horn


----------



## weightdn (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. Will take another look.

Mike


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Why remove the old horn assembly? Just pull the plug and leave the horn there. Then use it's fuse and wiring for the new one.


----------



## weightdn (Oct 24, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Why remove the old horn assembly? Just pull the plug and leave the horn there. Then use it's fuse and wiring for the new one.


Is the wiring accessible from topside? If I have to drop the bumper to get to the wires, I may as well pull the horn and use the bracket as a starting place for mounting the aftermarket horn.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

The wiring has to lead to the dash at some point right? Why not splice in there rather than screw around with the bumper? If you have to go with better wire and a different relay then you might as well leave the old one and start fresh.


----------



## brammike (Apr 6, 2013)

I am looking for a 2013 cruze horn, do you still have yours?


----------

